# Saluki x puppies



## Bex190 (Jun 30, 2009)

Hi all, Kizzy, a beautiful Saluki cross recently came into my local rescue centre and after two weeks gave birth to a litter of twelve pups. Kizzy and her pups will all be needing new homes when the pups are old enough. They are as Ashbourne Animal Welfare in Derbyshire and the details are here:
Dogs

Note: I have no connection to the shelter apart from being a supporter who would like to see Kizzy and her pups find a new home so please contact the shelter for further details.


----------



## Freyja (Jun 28, 2008)

Kizzy is lovely. She looks like the smooth coated saluki that my friend owns. Hope both she and the pups find new homes soon


----------



## Bex190 (Jun 30, 2009)

It now looks like Kizzy has found a home:thumbup: so it's just the pups to home.


----------



## Cuddypuppy (Jan 15, 2009)

That is a stunning looking dog. I hope the pups find good homes.

How is Otto getting on?


----------

